# Comparison Ledlenser D14 vs China-clone



## Walterk (Dec 4, 2010)

FYI; A comparison between two lights I bought this year:

Ledlenser D14 dive light (black), and a 4AA Dive light from Ebay from China (yellow).



The clone resembles and mimics to some extent the original, mostly the formfactor and esthetics.

The fun part is, that the clone has a brighter and bigger hotspot.

I would consider buying the Ledlenser (55 Euro) again, I would not buy the clone (5 Euro) again, it is to sloppy for my liking.



Front/side







Original has stainless steel bezel, copy has plastic bezel.





Detail back-end








Sideview






The print is embossed on the original, lay up on the clone.



Detail bezel and switch






Original smooth movement, clone rough movement of switch.



Detail heatsink and TIR






The original heatsink has more mass, and looks like it is well-thought out, the Cree Led is bonded directly to it. 

The clone has the star-mounted Led taped with plastic tape onto the thin shelled alu heatsink, without noticable thermal contact.

For both lights I don't see how they bring heat to the outside water or air. 



Detail driverboard






The original has a fine printboard, well made, good contacts, proper batterybay with good contacts.

The clone has loose resistors and parts soldered together, poor contacts all over.





Frontview






The TIR looks different but well made on both.

In fact, on Eneloops, taken from charger on the same time, the clone has a wider and more intens beam.



Beamshot intensity close by








Beamshot outside at 6 meter






CIMG5704 by wk_cpf, on Flickr


----------

